# Zip Zip handle



## slingshotdude987 (Jun 29, 2013)

I recently saw a zip zip on ebay that had a wooden handle, and it was the only one like i have ever seen. I was just wondering if all of them had a wooden handle at one time, or if this was very rare.

Heres the link to the post

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Slingshot-Sling-shot-Automatic-Rubber-Co-Columbia-Oh-Catpult-/290942395018?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32%26meid%3D314868174742274623%26pid%3D100020%26prg%3D1023%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D171069781288%26&nma=true&si=%252BZUD0659KJ4s2m%252FPa%252FyScJKKtkY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

I was the lucky winner of that one. I have a zip zip and it is very different. Honestly can't say if the handle is original, it is a little wobbly...to a point I'd be a little afraid to use it. The slingshot is unique and somebody at some point figured out shooting a slingshot with a long handle, Milbro style (thumb support) gives an extra edge on power and speed, this has been my preferred setup for a while now.


----------



## slingshotdude987 (Jun 29, 2013)

Your lucky man thats a nice slingshot, I also noticed the writing saise Automatic Rubber Co while some of the others say patent september 8, 1918


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I saw that one too Dave and wondered about the "Automatic Rubber Company" printed on it. I have a Zip Zip and it has no such printing. Could be an earlier model or a different edition. At any rate it's a very nice pick-up Bud! Unique!


----------



## slingshotdude987 (Jun 29, 2013)

It looks alot like the one in this ad here just with a wooden handle, and made by the same company

http://www.magazineart.org/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=25550&g2_serialNumber=4


----------

